# madcow 5x5 intermediate



## oldschool67 (May 3, 2012)

Monday:

        Squat - 5X5 - Ramping up the weight to a top set of 5 - Equal to Friday's Heavy Triple
        Bench - 5X5 - Ramping up the weight to a top set of 5 - Equal to Friday's Heavy Triple
        Barbell Row - 5X5 - Ramping up the weight to a top set of 5 - Equal to Friday's Heavy Triple
.

    Wednesday:

        Squat - 4X5 - First 3 sets the same as Monday, and the 4th set is the same as the 3rd.
        Military Press - 5X5 - Ramping up the weight to a top set of 5
        Deadlift - 5X5 - Ramping up the weight to a top set of 5


    Friday:

        Squat - 4x5, 1x3, 1x8 - The first 4 sets are the same as Monday. The 5th set - Heavy Triple is 2.5% more than Monday's final set of five. The 6th set uses the weight from the 3rd set for 8 reps.

        Bench - 4x5, 1x3, 1x8 - The first 4 sets are the same as Monday. The 5th set - Heavy Triple is 2.5% more than Monday's final set of five. The 6th set uses the weight from the 3rd set for 8 reps.

        Barbell Row - 4x5, 1x3, 1x8 - The first 4 sets are the same as Monday. The 5th set - Heavy Triple is 2.5% more than Monday's final set of five. The 6th set uses the weight from the 3rd set for 8 reps.



    Explain The Progression Please!

        OK, as we can see, the exercise selection is simple. The progression is what makes the program. At the most basic level, every week, you are aiming to increase your top set of 5 of Monday by 2.5% on Friday (done for 3 reps). If completed, this becomes your top set of 5 on the following Monday.

        For example, if your top set of 5 on Monday for squats was 100, your heavy triple on Friday would be 102.5. On the following Monday, your top set of 5 would then be 102.5, and so on.

        On Wednesday, for the Deadlift and Military Press, just try to increase your top set of 5 by 2.5% each week.

            NOTE!
            These small increases make the program. I highly suggest in investing in micro-plates (1.25 lbs.), or going to home depot, getting some chains+hooks, and rigging something up to put on the bar. This seems like a pain, but you will be able to progress for a much longer period of time by making smaller jumps in weight. 

        Now, back to the progression. Obviously, if you simply start the program at your 5-rep max on Monday, you are bound to fail early in the program. You must give yourself 3-4 weeks to get back to your maxes. Madcow recommends setting it up, so that in 4 weeks after starting the program, you are back at your starting maxes.

        This means about 10% (2.5% a week X 4 should put you back where you started). The beauty of the program is that when you reach your starting 5-rep max in week 4, you will be much stronger and will be able to handle it much more easily than before. 

    The Sets!

        Now, we must explain the "ramping" of weights for the sets. 5 sets of 5 reps includes your warm-up. You ARE NOT doing all 5 sets at the same weight. Generally, you want to increase the weight by 12.5% on each set of five, up to your pre-determined 5 rep max for that week. REMEMBER - If you are in week one, you will be working up to a top set of 5 that is 10% below your current 5 rep max.

        Now, we must remember that 12.5% will not always give us a "perfect" weight. Somewhere between 10-15% is the desired increase in weight. To do this, take your top set of five, and work backwards by subtracting 12.5% of it. This will give you your 4th set. Subtract 12.5% of the 4th set, and you have your third set, and so on.

        For example, if your top set of 5 for squats for the week is 200, your five sets would be:

            5X120
            5X135
            5X155 (Rounded up from 153 - If you have micro plates, it would be 152.5)
            5X175
            5X200
    Assistance Work:

        Monday:
            2 sets of weighted hyperextensions
            4 sets of weighted sit-ups



        Wednesday:
            3 sets of sit-ups



        Friday:
            3 Sets of Weighted/Regular Dips
            3 Sets of Barbell Curls
            3 Sets of Tricep Extensions



        Do NOT do any more assistance work! This will be just fine. The focus of this program is on the compound lifts. YES - your arms will grow - Trust me! 


Benefit:
Who Would Benefit From This Program, Who Would Not?

I felt that most lifters newer to bodybuilding (or ones that have never used a PROVEN program) can benefit the most from this program. Advanced trainees will have a hard time increasing their weights in a linear fashion, because they are already lifting a large amount of weight.

I feel that people with 1-4 years experience should give this program a go. Obviously that is a rough estimate, but this program is best suited for intermediate trainer

Cardio:
How Much Cardio If Any, Would Be Beneficial For This Type Of Workout?

I feel cardio should always be a part of a training regimen. I also feel that High Intensity Interval Training is the way to go while bulking. This helps keep the fat off, endurance up and your heart healthy. HIIT two times a week for 15-20 minutes is plenty for bulking.


There is nothing wrong with low-intensity cardio, so if you prefer that, then I suggest 3X a week for 30-35 minutes. Either way, do what you like, because being healthy is all a part of being able to lift some serious weight.

Let's Not Forget:

    I suggest this program for bulking, but it can be used for cutting as well. Let's get one thing straight though - If you want to put on muscle, you MUST eat above maintenance calories. No program, not even a great one like this will put on muscle unless you are eating enough calories to do so. EAT! End of story! 


this is a copy and paste brothers and sisters, i lost my log a year back, the actual log of my documented progress. i chose the intermediate version, after all, really no beginners here...as for the 'no ramping 5x5' that would be beginner, or stronglifts 5x5, very subtle differences..hopes this helps anyone interested!!


----------



## stevenmd (May 3, 2012)

Great explanation! Thanks!


----------



## Georgia (May 3, 2012)

Damn...Squats 3 times a week? I would be in hell


----------



## mike4563 (May 3, 2012)

always been interested in trying a 5x5 program. Think I'm gonna give it a go this year. 

just a quick one, when your on cycle would it be a good idea to increase the percentages a little? to make make the most of the increased strength from the juice? x


----------



## Pikiki (May 3, 2012)

looks like a challenge to try soon for me...


----------



## Lulu66 (May 3, 2012)

I do a symilar 5x5 routine and it works awesome, got me past my plateau in no time.


----------



## oldschool67 (May 5, 2012)

mike4563 said:


> always been interested in trying a 5x5 program. Think I'm gonna give it a go this year.
> 
> just a quick one, when your on cycle would it be a good idea to increase the percentages a little? to make make the most of the increased strength from the juice? x



to tell you the truth bro,imo, i would stick with the percentages, you could ride out this program literally,forever, so if you choose to bump up your percentages, you are still liable to stagnate,and say something like halotest, which i believe you stay on for a month or so, your percentages more than likely will drop,progress being the key word, slow and steady bro.


----------



## oldschool67 (May 5, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> looks like a challenge to try soon for me...



the only regret you may have is you didnt try it sooner!!!!


----------



## oldschool67 (May 5, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I do a symilar 5x5 routine and it works awesome, got me past my plateau in no time.



kudos!!!!


----------



## oldschool67 (May 5, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Damn...Squats 3 times a week? I would be in hell



worth every second bro, done right, you will be busting out of your current wardrobe! a short story a few of you may have heard...a while back my bro was getting married, everything was planned, the only thing that they didnt count on was was my 5x5 routine, the day of the wedding...nothing except my socks fit!! we had to run to amvets and i wound up with a shirt with fish on it and a baggy ass pair of pants...i loved every second, i will try to get the pic...everyone in tuxes and 3 pieces, except me!!


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

oldschool67 said:


> the only regret you may have is you didnt try it sooner!!!!



haha got you oldschool, once I`m done with the 4 weeks left on my plan I will jump on this for sure. it will be log too


----------



## oldschool67 (May 5, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> haha got you oldschool, once I`m done with the 4 weeks left on my plan I will jump on this for sure. it will be log too



take no prisoners brother, and make sure you have your puke bucket near the squat rack!!


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

oldschool67 said:


> take no prisoners brother, and make sure you have your puke bucket near the squat rack!!



haha I will remeber tha oldschool.....:-0


----------

